# 05 Pathfinder tyre size?



## gilly2828 (Nov 30, 2007)

Hi, just wondering what other tyre sizes i can fit to the standard rims on my 05 pathfinder, it currently has the standard 255/65/R17 tyres. Some of the tyres need replacing soon so i might as well look at all the options.

thanks.


----------



## Xeno (Oct 5, 2005)

The Tire Rack - Your performance experts for tires and wheels


----------



## KYL (Oct 18, 2007)

I put 265/70/16 Bridgestone Dueller A/Ts REVOs. Same size as the Off-
Road model. I hated the BF Goodrich Rugged Trails it came with, too soft. Much stiffer ride but that's what I wanted.

They do rub just slightly when fully turned but no long-term damage or wear has resulted.


----------



## KYL (Oct 18, 2007)

sorry, neglected to see you have the LE. 17" vs 16" on the SE


----------

